# [SOLVED] BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 + 126: PART 2



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm W7 with IE8:

I had a laptop problem with these errors concerning Windows Update. Got it resolved. I think the sfc /scannnow did the trick. Here's the link to that issue posted here in the recent past:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/cant-install-windows-updates-two-error-codes-538166.html

NOW; here comes my desktop with the same issues, but nothing seems to fix it. I have a problem with running BITS Service. Here's what I did:

1. I followed the Tutorial linked to the prior topic by verifying COM + Event System is in order.

2. Found that BITS was actually missing. I googled the issue and found a link to bring it back. I see it now, but when looking at it's properties, the description says, "Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 2."

3. I changed the startup type to delayed and clicked on start. I got an error 126.

4. I reset Windows Update via: Reset_Reregister_Windows_Update_Components.bat

I did not use the option which clears the update history.

5. I attempted to run the MS Fix 50202 in aggressived mode, but it failed due to teh BITS 126 error issue.

6. I imported and used the BITS service to registry. I got a window saying it was successfully added to the registry. 

7. I found and used the Windows Batch File (bat) for Reset Reregister Windows Update Components. Rebooted.

8. I downloaded the PsTools Suite; it's a zip file, but I can't extract it to Windows/System32 as instructed. When attempting, however, I got a window noting the files were already there and was asked if I wanted to overwrite. The overwrite was blocked as it requires admin priviledges. 

9. Got frustrated, walked away, irritated family members, ate a little.... 

10. I performed sfc /scannow again. No luck.

11. Found the sfcdetails.txt and here are the results:

2011-03-12 15:15:16, Info CSI 00000035 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:16{8}]"qmgr.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2011-03-12 15:15:17, Info CSI 0000003a [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:16{8}]"qmgr.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2011-03-12 15:22:47, Info CSI 000002dc [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:16{8}]"qmgr.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2011-03-12 15:22:47, Info CSI 000002de [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:16{8}]"qmgr.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2011-03-13 06:30:52, Info CSI 00000035 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:16{8}]"qmgr.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2011-03-13 06:30:53, Info CSI 0000003a [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:16{8}]"qmgr.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch

_____________

My history above is not exact. There have been a number of reboots. Some steps I took more than once. Any help would be greatfully appreciated!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Hi did you try this Download details: BITS Repair Tool for Windows Vista (KB940520)
Edit should have mentioned it is the manual steps here You may receive an error message that contains the "0x8DDD0018" code or the "0x80246008" code when you try to download updates from the Microsoft Windows Update Web site or from the Microsoft Update Web site ignore the other link


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Just tried it. Got a window stating the repair wasn't necessary.... Wierd. Checked services and I still have the BITS failure notification.

It also looks like I did use the fix tool that clears out the windows update history.... oh well...


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

anyone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Hi have you run a malware and anti virus scan just to rule out that as a possible cause


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Yes. Malwarebites full scan after updating; Avast full scan after updating and even a Spybot full scan after updating. 

Anyone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Hi I have put a request out to see if anyone can assist here


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

He might try re registering Crypto Service .dll files. I'm assuming Cryptographic Services are running.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Hello!

Sorry for the delay. I know you PMed me before posting, but I was away, which is why you didn't get a response. Thanks for creating a new topic. I would have asked you to anyway.

I think that the cause is that corrupt *qmgr.dll* file. I can fix that, and we can go from there.

Please copy C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log to your Desktop, right click on it > Send to > Compressed (zipped) folder.

Then please upload that file here, and I shall create a specific fix for your computer.

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Thanks so much Richard. Here's the file. I found a MS topic where a few people were going throught the exact same thing. May have lost or corrupted the file with an Avast update or Malwarebites? Just guessing. Their solution was a clean wipe. Praying I don't need to do that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Thanks guys appreciate the assistance


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*



axb006 said:


> Thanks so much Richard. Here's the file. I found a MS topic where a few people were going throught the exact same thing. May have lost or corrupted the file with an Avast update or Malwarebites? Just guessing. Their solution was a clean wipe. Praying I don't need to do that.


Hello!

It is really late, and I need to go. First thing tomorrow I shall do this. Although most people on the Internet have to reinstall/repair install to fix a corrupted file, this is not actually required. I can fix this corruption first thing tomorrow. I have carried out this procedure countless times before.

Once fixed, with any luck, BITS will work again. If it still does not...well, we can go from there. (don't worry too much. I think that is corruption is the only problem, and I know where to start looking if required)

Good choice in coming to this forum!

Richard


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Richard, I am very excited about you helping me out. Can't wait! Very grateful. Thanks so much. I'll pop in Saturday. Seen this issue on a number of MS topics. After tons of trys, the topics either dried up or people did the clean wipe.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Hello again!

Sorry for the delay. I can source replacement files for Vista in seconds (usually) but it takes longer for 7, because I only rarely deal with 7. Anyway, I have sourced a good replacement, and it is exactly the right version and token, and therefore MD5. SFC will accept it. 

I shall use the "within Windows" method for ease. 

Take Ownership of file - Vista Forums

Using the above, option II, take ownership of C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-bits-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_7f85b69413231233\

and C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-bits-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_7f85b69413231233\qmgr.dll

Next, overwrite that qmgr.dll with the replacement attached here. Make sure to check the folder name exactly!

For that folder and file, TrustedInstaller - Restore as Owner - Vista Forums

Then rerun SFC and provide me with a new CBS.log.

Retest Windows Updates.

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Richard,

I saved your attachment to my desktop but I can't open it. I get a windowo saying the file is invalid. I took ownership of those two paths using cmd as admin.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Richard;

Ignore message #15. I was able to download the zip from my laptop to my external drive and got it from there. It is now on the desktop of my sick computer. 

I did the TAKEOWN /F process for both address extensions in your post. I then tried to save your .dll over mine. Access was denied. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Richard,

Please disregard posts #15 and #16! I took a break, came back and followed the instructions once again. I figured out what I did wrong. I got the file to save over. Then, I believe I properly reset the trusted installer on the file after saving over. I rebooted and checked services. BITS is there and no longer shows any errors. Started windows updates and BITS started to run. They're installing as I write. I'll send you the CBS log in my next post. THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Hello!

That file was certainly corrupt. Well done on everything you have done so far. Please don't forget to re-run SFC. I can replace the file, but I cannot replace the hard link. SFC can. Running SFC one more time is essential to fix the hard link.

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

I did it. The BITS would not show up normally until I did that. You are great, Man! 

Do CBS logs contain anything sensitive that places one at risk of being hacked or anything?


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*



axb006 said:


> I did it. The BITS would not show up normally until I did that. You are great, Man!
> 
> Do CBS logs contain anything sensitive that places one at risk of being hacked or anything?


Hello!

No CBS.log is perfectly safe. The only thing it will show me is what updates and language packs you have installed. Thousands of users have publically posted this log before, but if you would like, I can contact one of the moderators, and get both CBS.logs removed at the end.

Richard


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

Great job from both of you


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*

This issue has been resolved. Richard, many thanks to you! I am very grateful.


----------



## Swiftblade (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: BITS Service Problem: Errors 80246008 & 126: PART 2*



niemiro said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Sorry for the delay. I can source replacement files for Vista in seconds (usually) but it takes longer for 7, because I only rarely deal with 7. Anyway, I have sourced a good replacement, and it is exactly the right version and token, and therefore MD5. SFC will accept it.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for bumping an old thread, and for hijacking... but I was using the information in this post to fix my problem, and when I replaced the qmgr.dll with the one you have uploaded here, it seems to be incompatable with my system. For one, when I go to services and look at BITS, the description reads

```
<Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 193 >
```
 and trying to start it gives me this: error 193: 0xc1. Another thing is if I run Regsvr32 qmgr.dll, I am prompted with this:









So... this leads me to think that the version of qmgr.dll here is different than what I need. I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x86.

Any potential help here would be great.


----------

